
Realistic Roman Empire Portraits from Statues Using a GAN Neural Net - kanobo
https://twitter.com/dvoshart/status/1286704635370143745
======
totetsu
Here's the link to the article linked in this twitter thread
[https://medium.com/@voshart/photoreal-roman-emperor-
project-...](https://medium.com/@voshart/photoreal-roman-emperor-
project-236be7f06c8f)

